# A drum machine for thrash metal music



## MrSoLowBLow (Nov 30, 2009)

so I am thinking of getting the Alesis SR18 drum machine and I was wondering if it has "rolls" like if I wanted to use it for double kick like's, basically I am the Rhythm guitarist for my band,and I want to be the band's drummer by programming the drums, it's just me and my lead guitarist, and does it have good bass patterns too?


----------

